# Dubai Submission



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey All,
I was just wondering if any one had lodged his Application in The UAE.
I am living and working in Abu dhabi,.my partner (australian) of thfee years was living in the middle east for his job between Amman and lebanon,.we both kept the realtion going,.by flying at least 2 to 4 times a month and having always holidays together.

Am wondering if any one had submitted his folder in dubai and got any issues, i want to be prepared for anything that might come.

I received an email from my CO, a week after submitting my proof of 3 years relationship with medicals police records form 80 and all, saying that they will undergo a charachter check, (i am from a high risk country), as i read previously, in one of them forum, this means that they acknowladge that our relationship is geniuin, we were worried as we did not live together, but we both flew allot to meet each other ( being a flight attendent have its benifits).

Now as my partner recently got a job with the Aussi governament, he had to undergo a security check, he was asked about his maritial status,.and of corse i had to provide him with all my details, a month ago ( before submitting our papers) he got the security clearance, and I am assuming that we both have been checked, does anyone think that the check that I will undergo with the Immi, is the same from what previously my Partner gone through? Should'nt this clearance that he got, speed up our processe?
Its hard to stay away from someone you love, and this wait is hard, but I am lucky to see him ( until we are together ) once a month to two month at least.
Good luck to all


----------

